# Upper Dolores Fence



## Ikedub (May 30, 2008)

I just had a friend pass this along:

"If anyone is floating the Upper Dolores run between Big Rock and town over the next couple of days, bring some wire cutters! There's a 3-4 strand wire fence spanning the river about 1/3 the way down the run to town. The fence is about 100 yards past the dog-leg to the left that has a 2-3 foot drop on river right. When we floated it yesterday, the fence was about 6 inches off the water at river center, about 2 feet high at the river edges. If the river keeps rising, it may not be an issue. If it stays low, beware that you may have to do the limbo in kayaks or duckys. I found out the hard way that I'm not very good at limbo."

This leads me back to the topic of babies and boating. I have a 15 month old that was going with my wife and I on her first trip yesterday with this group until the water dropped yesterday. I've done this trip 50 times and figured it was a good time to bring the little one before some asshole strings a fence across the river. There aren't any livestock in this area.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Where do people get off thinking they can do this? cut it.


----------



## Ikedub (May 30, 2008)

I'm told that there are cattle in there during other times of the year and it may have been left up inadvertently. Regardless, that puts people's lives in jeopardy and it needs to be removed.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

^^^ doesn't matter.... it's illegal to string fence across a riverway in CO. period.

however, it's also illegal to cut it down unless it's your fence.


----------



## Ikedub (May 30, 2008)

I'm told the Sheriff's Dept. has notified the Ranch owner to take down the fence. It is suppose to be down by the end of the day.


----------



## doloresgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

Friends went down on Sunday and didn't mention it, so hopefully it is down now. Sadly, this is always an early season hazard on the Upper Dolores. The sheriff's dept. has always been good about helping and the rancher(s) in questions get it taken down....wish they'd get the message to just not put it up. A few years ago it was another friend's high school class going down the river with him that almost got their heads taken off by the wire strung across the river.


----------

